# Best method for removing glue for older wood veneer?



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have some subwoofer cabinets that I want to either finish with high gloss black lacquer paint for that piano finish or just use another glossy black ash wood veneer, the cabinets are MDF and very dense stuff that killed my jigsaw! I removed the synthetic wood veneer (bottom left) using a hair dryer. Before it's ready for finishing I know that I must remove the older glue and seal the MDF, but first things first, how best to remove the old glue? 

Thank you in advance,
Systemlord.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It depends on what glue was used. If it was a PVA/aliphatic resin glue, like white glue or yellow glue, block sanding carefully will flatten it down. If it's a solvent based contract cement, keep it damp with VM&P naptha, and it'll roll off with a putty knife. Using lacquer thinner will also work, but it makes a mess and the vapors will make you crazy like me.


----------



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> It depends on what glue was used. If it was a PVA/aliphatic resin glue, like white glue or yellow glue, block sanding carefully will flatten it down. If it's a solvent based contract cement, keep it damp with VM&P naptha, and it'll roll off with a putty knife. Using lacquer thinner will also work, but it makes a mess and the vapors will make you crazy like me.


 
The yellow glue is seen in the pictures, it's looks thin and is spotted over all six sides. You say using lacquer thinner with be the easiest but also the messiest? Do I make the rag really wet with the lacquer thinner or just damp?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Systemlord said:


> The yellow glue is seen in the pictures, it's looks thin and is spotted over all six sides. You say using lacquer thinner with be the easiest but also the messiest? Do I make the rag really wet with the lacquer thinner or just damp?



You didn't read my reply very well. *For yellow glue*, I recommended block sanding. 

*For contact cement*, I didn't say lacquer thinner would be the easiest. 

Do not use lacquer thinner on yellow glue.


----------



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> You didn't read my reply very well. *For yellow glue*, I recommended block sanding.
> 
> *For contact cement*, I didn't say lacquer thinner would be the easiest.
> 
> Do not use lacquer thinner on yellow glue.


Alright then I'll start by block sanding, what sand paper should I start out with?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Systemlord said:


> Alright then I'll start by block sanding, what sand paper should I start out with?



I would recommend you making up a few block sanders that work wonders for large flat areas. Make them with a 3/4" substrate and to fit sanding belts for a hand held belt sander. Size belts that work well are 3"x 21" and 3"x24". Make the block and ease the outside corners so the belt doesn't rip, and make them to fit the belt tight. I would start with an 80x. The blocks will look like these:


----------

